# what do i need 2 start a tank for marine fish or salt water



## mauriceward (Sep 20, 2006)

what do i need 2 start a tank for marine fish or salt water fish


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: what do i need 2 start a tank for marine fish or salt wa*

Hi mauriceward,

What size tank are you looking to start? Also, what is your budget like? I know there are several different ways to go about it. For instance, you can get away with starting with a mechanical filter but many stand by the more expensive wet/dry filter.

Many of our members have a lot of experience with saltwater aquariums and if you tell us some more about the tank you are interested in starting I am sure we can help you 

How did you become interested in saltwater fish? Have you kept freshwater?



mauriceward said:


> what do i need 2 start a tank for marine fish or salt water fish


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Like the admin stated. Can you give us info on what size tank you are interested in getting. Because the size depends on what you should have to start a Marine system.


----------



## tmfreak (Sep 30, 2006)

basically a tank, hydrometer, salt, power heads, filter and some other things

depends on what size of the tank it is..

and also, tons of research and help from forums!


----------

